# bleeding 4 wks post d&c



## misslori2@peoplepc.com (Jun 20, 2011)

I am still a new ER coder and have a pt who has been bleeding 4 wks since havinga d&c.  Bleeding increased greatly after standing today and she came to ER.  4 weeks out seems a long time out to code bleeding complicating a procedure but that is the origanl cause.   Is there a time period to consider so this would be a status post procedure only or is anything beginning after a procedure complicating it?
Thanks in advance for any help.            miss Lori


----------



## Mojo (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi Lori:

I agree that bleeding 4 weeks post D&C seems too long. Most discharge instructions note bleeding may last 2 or even 3 weeks. Without the medical record, it is difficult to give a definite answer. Could the presenting problem be her normal period that usually starts 4-6 weeks post-op, bleeding due to fibroids, coagulopathy or trauma? 

If the documentation is unclear, query the provider.


----------



## preserene (Jun 20, 2011)

Be it abortion or delivery , the puerperal period is 42days. So when it falls during this period ,it is post abortal bleeding -still some remnants of the products may be there.
So it goes for 'complications', unless the physician documented another diagnosis for sure.
(as Majo gave some diagnosis).
Thank you


----------

